# 28 gl. Bowfront viv.



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

I am making a new 28 gl. bow front viv. and thought I would post some pics. This is the first time I have posted one of my vivs on this forum. Am interested in your thoughts and criticism.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

First can of GF to hold the drift wood in place and make pond. area.








Close up of pond.








two more cans of foam.
















background complete with silicone and coco fiber.








water test, close up of pond.
















Water feature powered by Zoomed 501.








That's it for now, waiting on plants from Spring Valley Tropicals, should be here soon, will update after some plants.


----------



## topherlove (Jul 14, 2006)

Very nice, the hardscape and wood looks great. What kind of substrate did you cover the great stuff and silicone in? it looks interesting


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great, I cant wait to see it finished. Any ideas what frogs are going in here?


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

topherlove said:


> Very nice, the hardscape and wood looks great. What kind of substrate did you cover the great stuff and silicone in? it looks interesting


Thank you. I used my own mix of coco fiber, blended sphagnum moss and orchid bark, same as what I will use for my substrate on the ground.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

NickBoudin said:


> Looks great, I cant wait to see it finished. Any ideas what frogs are going in here?


Thank you. I have no idea what I will put in this one, I would like to get some species of thumbnail PDF, but not sure which one yet.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think I would like D. Imitators, how many do you think I could house in this tank?


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

I'd personally say a pair or maybe even a trio even though you could probably get away with a few more. The reason I say this is because they often times wrestle around and with that water feature, you may end up with a drowned frog. The water feature also takes away some of the floor space that more would utilize. But other than that it looks great so far, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks you Frogman for the compliment on the tank, and thanks for the info on the imitators, I think I will go with a trio then.


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

Good luck! i always like these photo journal threads.


----------



## frogman824 (Aug 10, 2005)

Also forgot to include if you are going to purchase an adult trio then look for 2 males/1 female as females could eat the others eggs which would prevent breeding and I believe they fight a little more than the males (at least how it is with my Intermedius although I haven't experienced egg eating and I have 2.2)


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's a couple shots with the substrate down.

















I cant wait for my plants to get here.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

lookin good so far!

Out of curiosity, what type of plants are you putting in? Id say that substrate is much too saturated for the average viv plant... You might want to consider lowering the water level underneath the substrate.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

carola1155 said:


> lookin good so far!
> 
> Out of curiosity, what type of plants are you putting in? Id say that substrate is much too saturated for the average viv plant... You might want to consider lowering the water level underneath the substrate.


Thanks. Yeah, when I put the gravel in it did raise the water level a bit too high, so I am gonna have to pull some water out. I don't know what plants I am gettin, I just ordered a mixed 20gl. plant pack from Spring Valley Tropicals, so I will see when it gets here (hopefully tomorrow).


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

I am really curious to see how your turns out. 
Do you like the external pump? How well is it working for you?


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

LittleDip said:


> I am really curious to see how your turns out.
> Do you like the external pump? How well is it working for you?


Yes I do, it is working great so far.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

Got my plants, so excited. They look so good. 
Some full tank shots
























Now some close ups of the broms.
Neo. Anpullacea and Neo. Bright Spot (left to right).








Center-Neo. Angelface.








Left-Neo. Fireball x chlorosticta.
Right-Neo. Little Brother F2.








Neo. Smithii








Jewel Orchid (Macodes Petola).

















All The plants are courtesy of Spring Valley Tropicals. I was so anxious to get them I was tired of waiting, but when the plants got here it was well worth the wait, such beautiful plants. My pictures do not do them justice. Well I guess now I will let it set up for about month or so and then get some frogs.


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

Comments, questions, anything?


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Nice Plants!! *LUCKY*  

I am still waiting for my broms I order abit ago with SpringValley myself.

Your Jewel Orchid is so pretty. Your setup should grow in nicely, but great looking BROMS!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you Littledip. Yes, Spring Valley has very good looking plants, I am sure you will be pleased with what you get.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Is this your first tank?


----------



## Lucky (Jan 15, 2007)

No, this is like my sixth tank, but this is the first one I have ever posted on here. My girlfriend just got a digital camera not too long ago, so I figured why not post my new tank.


----------

